
What was the most Badass JavaScript demo of 2011? - devongovett
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dG0yS1QxSndlQ2Q0Y1Vyb0dnejJVSVE6MQ
======
binarymax
No contest in my opinion. <http://bellard.org/jslinux/>

------
thdn
PC Emulator <http://bellard.org/jslinux/>

------
javanix
The native JS h264 decoder was pretty awesome.

<https://github.com/mbebenita/Broadway>

------
mmahemoff
Some candidates may be found here:

[http://www.netmagazine.com/features/2011-review-20-sites-
pus...](http://www.netmagazine.com/features/2011-review-20-sites-pushed-
javascript-limit)

[http://www.netmagazine.com/features/2011-review-20-html5-sit...](http://www.netmagazine.com/features/2011-review-20-html5-sites-
changed-game)

------
jlarocco
Admittedly I just found this when somebody linked to it in the "20 sites that
pushed JavaScript to the limit" discussion thread.

<http://mrdoob.github.com/three.js/>

------
Scaevolus
Twitter mobile bothers me. I just want to see a few tweets, not wait 10
seconds for all the javascript to load and ajax calls to complete so I can see
the content I want.

------
devongovett
Some ideas: pdf.js, jsmad, h.264 and webm in JS, webgl visualizations, useful
libraries, etc.

------
OwaisL
<http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/>

